# ENPublishing Website



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2004)

Yesterday Russ and I began work on a new website for the company.  I'm going to finish migrating materials from the old site to the new today and I invite you folks to help.

The new site is Post Nuke based and therefore you all can (and should) log in and set up accounts.  This will speed up maintenance of the site if, for no other reason, you will NOT NEED to know HTML to post items to the site (though it can help).

The test bed is at http://www.enworld.org/newenpublishing/

When all materials from the old site are migrated to it and Jason gives a green light I'll combine the two so that the URL in the long run will not change.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Yesterday Russ and I began work on a new website for the company.  I'm going to finish migrating materials from the old site to the new today and I invite you folks to help.
> 
> The new site is Post Nuke based and therefore you all can (and should) log in and set up accounts.  This will speed up maintenance of the site if, for no other reason, you will NOT NEED to know HTML to post items to the site (though it can help).
> 
> ...





P.S. Shall I change the color scheme of the boards here to match that seen on the new site?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 7, 2004)

Not much content there yet, so it's hard to comment, really.  As long as the different product lines are easy to find, and we have links to the appropriate reviews, I'll probably be content.  As a member of the company, how hard would it be for me to edit things on the site?  I've never used postnuke.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 7, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> P.S. Shall I change the color scheme of the boards here to match that seen on the new site?




I personally would rather you not.  I like the current color scheme here, and I think the site's crimson might be a little overstated.  It's not like we're selling books about evil, ominous things.  I'd actually go for a lighter color, maybe lightly saturated blues for highlights, with the same general gray color scheme that the rest of ENWorld uses.  But I'm not the one putting in the effort to design the site, so take my comments lightly.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Not much content there yet, so it's hard to comment, really.  As long as the different product lines are easy to find, and we have links to the appropriate reviews, I'll probably be content.  As a member of the company, how hard would it be for me to edit things on the site?  I've never used postnuke.




Easy as pie.  The program as a WYSIWYG editor.  I can walk you through it if you'd like.  Establish a user name and I'll add you to the admin list.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I personally would rather you not.  I like the current color scheme here, and I think the site's crimson might be a little overstated.  It's not like we're selling books about evil, ominous things.  I'd actually go for a lighter color, maybe lightly saturated blues for highlights, with the same general gray color scheme that the rest of ENWorld uses.  But I'm not the one putting in the effort to design the site, so take my comments lightly.




It's fairly easy for me to alter the color scheme.  Any specific ideas?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay, I have an account.  What now?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Okay, I have an account.  What now?




Check the homepage, I made you an admin and there's a message there for you.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2004)

Ryan, PostNuke means that any of us can very easily and quickly update the site.  Should be a great help in keeping it current and up-to-date.

I'm going to add a Downloads menu to the front page, too, so that any downloads added (such as previews) will automatically be listed.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jan 7, 2004)

If it is not too forward of me to offer my opinion, the crimson on the site doesn't seem "evil" to me, especially since the graphics seem more modern and abstract than classic "evil" symbology.

 I am quite fond of the color scheme on EN World, though, and would rather not see it changed. Then again, I'm not normally comfortable with seeing things change much.

Sorry if my opinion is unwelcome, since this is a matter for EN Publishing staff... but since it was in the public board, I thought I might chime in.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2004)

Korimyr the Rat said:
			
		

> If it is not too forward of me to offer my opinion, the crimson on the site doesn't seem "evil" to me, especially since the graphics seem more modern and abstract than classic "evil" symbology.
> 
> I am quite fond of the color scheme on EN World, though, and would rather not see it changed. Then again, I'm not normally comfortable with seeing things change much.
> 
> Sorry if my opinion is unwelcome, since this is a matter for EN Publishing staff... but since it was in the public board, I thought I might chime in.




Not a problem.  I chose red cause it matches the enpublishing logo, that's all.  The rest of ENworld will remain as it always has been - for now >


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2004)

The website is now officially active at the regular address: http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/


----------

